# LADIES of PERC: What color panties are you wearing?



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Im not wearing any and often do not.


----------



## MBTI (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine are a weird mix between brown and yellow.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Why is "none" not an option?


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Huh, lots of votes for black. I have 2-3 with black on them, but I don't think I own a solid black pair, if that's what a lot of those votes are about.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> Describe them in your post.


Not perving at all.



Minx said:


> I am not wearing any - before this serves as a ''sexy'' _attempt_ - I sharted in them by mistake (&) took a quick shower; never put any back on. I think it was pizza. Happen(s) to everyone, folk(s). Kind of a shame since they were a cute pair.


Hahahaha :laughing:



Ace Face said:


> Why is "none" not an option?


Becuase that would not tickle OP Fancy



Gossip Goat said:


> New day, new pair of black underwear.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


You have two legs and so its a pair.

I came not to participate but to comment on other peoples comments


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Baby blue, cotton


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Light pink..


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Minx said:


> I am not wearing any - before this serves as a ''sexy'' _attempt_ - I sharted in them by mistake (&) took a quick shower; never put any back on. I think it was pizza. Happen(s) to everyone, folk(s). Kind of a shame since they were a cute pair.


OK, I will give an _update _-- I am wearing a thong cut // black pair with little pink roses on 'em (&) little ruffles around the rim(s) under a pair of sweatpant. This is a cute pair; I am not going to *shart* in them _this time_ ; but they are riding up in my buttock(s), so I just_ might._



Cesspool said:


> Describe them in your post.



Now what kinda boxers *r u *wearing, OP (?) *Eh *(?)


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Minx said:


> OK, I will give an _update _-- I am wearing a thong cut // black pair with little pink roses on 'em (&) little ruffles around the rim(s) under a pair of sweatpant. This is a cute pair; I am not going to *shart* in them _this time_ ; but they are riding up in my buttock(s), so I just_ might._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been off this site for a while.

Just a pair of black boxer-briefs. They provide the security of briefs, with the style and comfort of boxers.


----------

